# Acer D2D recovery issues and MBR failure



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

i backed up all my files, i hit alt +f10, and nothing. I read online it's an MBR problem, so i get the files from the hidden partition rtmbr.bin and mbrwrdos.exe and run the command 

mbrwrdos.exe install rtmbr.bin

all i get is "searching for free space" .... endlessly .... no matter how i tried .... wouldnt get past this point. So i DL'd another program to install the rtmbr.bin. It works, first try. 

I restart, i get "Press f10 to restore system" ... so i press f10 .... i get "press f10 to restore system" .... repeating over and over no matter what i press ... so i put in windows XP disk, go repair and run

fixmbr

reboot, "cannot find operating system"

as far as it knows at this point, there are no partition at all, and i COULD just format the whole thing and reinstall the OS, but then i'd los the recovery partition that cant be replaced without spending like 30 dollars on a recovery disk .... 

any ideas?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If your hard drive is shot, then you can do nothing about it but have it replaced. Recovery discs are worth it. I mean it is just not enough to rely on the hard drive alone.


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> If your hard drive is shot, then you can do nothing about it but have it replaced. Recovery discs are worth it. I mean it is just not enough to rely on the hard drive alone.


the hard drive isnt shot, it's just missing its MBR, so it doesnt know that all the data is there and in tact. I just need a way to restore the MBR ... my only other option is format the whole thing and i dont want to do that because then i lose the recovery partition.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try the steps here: http://askbobrankin.com/fix_mbr.html

If FIXMBR does not help, use *fixboot* instead.


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Try the steps here: http://askbobrankin.com/fix_mbr.html
> 
> If FIXMBR does not help, use *fixboot* instead.


fixmbr was my first attempt, as was fixboot, both didnt take. thx though.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not familiar if there is fix if both commands do not work. If it were my case, I would have pulled out my files already, reformatted and reinstalled XP.


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> I am not familiar if there is fix if both commands do not work. If it were my case, I would have pulled out my files already, reformatted and reinstalled XP.


i did just that .... and it's running and granted i havnt installed EVERY driver yet, im working on it ... but its giving me a whole new problem. 

It will run for about 10 minutes, then i get a blue screen of death, and it reboots. I dont have to be using it for this to happen. Im thinking it's a heat issue, but it didnt do it before, and everything I can think of that would control such things is installed. The Acer power manager, and such, all there .... chipsets installed .... 

I dont get it .... any ideas?


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

*Oh The Joy! - Extreme BIOS Fail*

trying to fix a computer randomly rebooting, read it was out of date bios. 

I dl the update, and in the middle of flashing the bios, the pc randomly reboots .... the very problem i was trying to fix .... now it wont turn on ..... what now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to turn off the auto reboot
control panel /system/advanced/startup and recovery settings
then untick the auto reboot box
post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full

download and run the hard drive manufacturers diagnostic utility on the hard drive
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Oh The Joy! - Extreme BIOS Fail*

were you flashing from mains power
were you flashing the correct bios update
what model laptop is it and what was the bios number you were flashing


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

dai said:


> to turn off the auto reboot
> control panel /system/advanced/startup and recovery settings
> then untick the auto reboot box
> post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full
> ...


im sure that WOULD have worked ... but i read that it needed new bios someone on the vast internet, and there was a bios update on the acer website, so i attempted the update, but have way through it BSOD'd on me and now it wont turn on .... any ideas?

i have another pc in the same situation as well, bought a new CPU for a laptop cuz the old one broke .... physically, 2 pins mising (dont ask) so i bought a replacment, it needs new bios for the new processor but wont turn on. 

....


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Oh The Joy! - Extreme BIOS Fail*



dai said:


> were you flashing from mains power
> were you flashing the correct bios update
> what model laptop is it and what was the bios number you were flashing


im assuming it was the correct one, it's an Acer TravelMate 4000.... as for bios number ... umm the update off their site ...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do I get this right.... you said you tried updating the BIOS and it BSOD while doing it? I hope that is not the case... if that is the case, you may have corrupted your BIOS and may need a new motherboard... UNLESS your BIOS chip can be removed and reprogrammed.

Please give more details on what is happening now when you power ON. If you power ON (fan spins, HDD and CD/DVD drive activates, LEDs light up) but does not boot up, no screen, no logo splash then it could be a very BAD sign.


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Do I get this right.... you said you tried updating the BIOS and it BSOD while doing it? I hope that is not the case... if that is the case, you may have corrupted your BIOS and may need a new motherboard... UNLESS your BIOS chip can be removed and reprogrammed.
> 
> Please give more details on what is happening now when you power ON. If you power ON (fan spins, HDD and CD/DVD drive activates, LEDs light up) but does not boot up, no screen, no logo splash then it could be a very BAD sign.


oh ya the bios are totally corrupted, by the very thing i was trying to fix. as i clicked "update" i was like omg ... what if it BSOD's on me while it updates .... ive just made a paperweight ..... so then i was like SHOUTING at the pc "FASTER! FASTER YOU *****! DONT ERROR ON ME!" and then BSOD ... and i was like CRAP. 

it turns on, lights up, but thats it .... i have attempted to find and pull the CMOS battery from the motherboard of the pc to reset the BIOS, but i cant find a battery anywhere..... 2 things that look like batteries, but arent labeled as such ..... so i dont know what to do. please advise.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

FNHot said:


> oh ya the bios are totally corrupted, by the very thing i was trying to fix. as i clicked "update" i was like omg ... what if it BSOD's on me while it updates .... ive just made a paperweight ..... so then i was like SHOUTING at the pc "FASTER! FASTER YOU *****! DONT ERROR ON ME!" and then BSOD ... and i was like CRAP.
> 
> it turns on, lights up, but thats it .... i have attempted to find and pull the CMOS battery from the motherboard of the pc to reset the BIOS, but i cant find a battery anywhere..... 2 things that look like batteries, but arent labeled as such ..... so i dont know what to do. please advise.



You can try the CMOS battery approach but (sorry to say this) I have failed 99.9% of the time. What works for me is this... find the BIOS chip. Know if they are soldered into the motherboard or use PLCC socket (see this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic_leaded_chip_carrier). If it is PLCC socket then I still see hope (of course you may need to shell out like $30). Contact any BIOS servicer like BIOSMAN (there are many others but I have tested this one and I give them 5 thumbs up).


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> You can try the CMOS battery approach but (sorry to say this) I have failed 99.9% of the time. What works for me is this... find the BIOS chip. Know if they are soldered into the motherboard or use PLCC socket (see this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic_leaded_chip_carrier). If it is PLCC socket then I still see hope (of course you may need to shell out like $30). Contact any BIOS servicer like BIOSMAN (there are many others but I have tested this one and I give them 5 thumbs up).


I have found through research there is a way to blindflash the laptop with new BIOS. if i restart and hold FN+esc the pc beeps 3 times. 1 long 2 short. 

i cant seem to get it to read a usb flash drive though.....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try the steps here:

http://www.theeldergeek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21209

or this:


http://www.wimsbios.com/phpBB2/topic8541-15.html

Do post back what happens. I tried this on a Compaq once before but it failed... may be I did it wrong. If it works in your case, please do give us info on the steps you made. Thanks.


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

i went and "rented" a usb a drive from best buy .... worked perfectly ... up and running. Now im back to the BSOD issue. It hasnt done it yet, but im watching it. I REALLY hope it doesnt.


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

update! BSOD still there .... it was nice enough to pause long enough to tell me whats wrong! .... side note .... just to add to the fun ... the monitor has a huge crack in it! so this is what i can read of the error

IRQL_NOT_something_EQUAL 

Tech information: *** STOP 0X0000000A ?0xFF1701F0, 0x00000002, 0x0000000, 0x804D9B64

the ? is something i think ... cant make it out. 

any ideas?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Run Memtest86+ to test your RAM. If you have 2 modules test them one at a time for like 2 to 4 hours. If you find errors replace the dying module. 

By the way, how did you recover from the corrupt BIOS?


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Run Memtest86+ to test your RAM. If you have 2 modules test them one at a time for like 2 to 4 hours. If you find errors replace the dying module.
> 
> By the way, how did you recover from the corrupt BIOS?


nice idea, turns out the drivers for the wireless network card i got off the ACER WEBSITE ... for the exact model, and make of card .... corrupt! can you believe that?! .... i went to the intel site, got the newest 2200BG network drivers, no more BSOD..... crazy hey? 

okay how did i recover from the bios? .... an engineering feat i am quite proud of i must say so myself..... i did a little happy dance, and proclaimed myself god of computers world wide .... NOTHING stops me. haha ... anyways ... 

I did a blind flash of the BIOS. On the acer pc i had, if you hold esc + fn when you turn it on, it goes into a bios flash mode and asks for the wph bios file you want to flash with ... BUT you need an external A:/ .. and you have to do it BLIND cuz the monitor doesnt work without working bios. 

I went to best buy and "borrowed" an A:\ ... IE i bought it, and will return it in a day or so ... haha. 

Made a boot disk with autoexec.bat file that used phlash16.exe and told it to install the new bios. Plugged the drive in, poped in the disk, booted up the pc with Esc + fn held down, read the disk, hit esc + fn again for good measure .... read the disc again for like 2 minutes, and shut off, when i powered it back on, it booted up just fine! 

thx for all your help! ... i never did get the D2D working though, but his pc is working perfectly now .... all except the pressure pad mouse ... i dont know why ... it's odd.... proper drivers and everything, yet it doesnt work ... 

but ya, thats how i did it! = )


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

That's an awesome feat alright... ray:

About the drivers, check your Device Manager for any yellow marks.

Btw, so the IRQ_NOT_something error was caused by the corrupt wireless card driver? Hmmm... strange... nevertheless you did a pretty good job there.

About the mouse.. you mean the touchpad? If drivers are installed properly, may be you need to check the touchpad cable (that is, if you opened the laptop up and may be forgot to plug the cable in).


----------



## FNHot (Nov 18, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> That's an awesome feat alright... ray:
> 
> About the drivers, check your Device Manager for any yellow marks.
> 
> ...


haha ya, i got it all working. COUNTLESS hours searching and reading ... but dont even say that about hte touchpad .... cuz i DID open it up at one point ..... without success .... and if it came unplugged .... ugh .... 

the mouse .... i JUST fixed .... im retarded. fn + F7 enables/disables it ... i pressed it while trying to get it to see an external monitor not knowing what the "turkey in a box" icon meant .... its a hand ... touching the pad .... UGH! .... its totally fix now! WHAT WHAT! hahaha so happy. thx for all your help. Go charge this ******* like 200 for my troubles.


----------

